# An unseen visitor?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Its nothing new, we have all heard or hear stories of cats seeing things. This was what happened yesterday.

We were playing da-bird in ET's room, but the whole time ET was distracted, he kept looking over my right shoulder and there was nobody there. Then while he was inside the cat tunnel, he looked out the hole, staring towards my right and started *SLOW BLINKING*. I was observing, he SLOW BLINKED twice - but *NOT AT ME!* He was distracted the whole time, then he suddenly stopped, walked towards the door, as if following something, then out the door, towards our main door. 

Creepy? what's your creepy cat stories?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy,
Now thats a Good Story!! Shivers!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea, it was really creepy, the whole time, he wasn't looking at me, he was looking at something and that SLOW BLINKING at something is really really creepy, lol.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I've had something similar with Leelu a few years ago. She sat on the couch next to me like most evenings and she kept staring at the middle of the living room floor, but not right at the floor, about a foot off in the air. She was really focused and there was nothing there. It freaked me out and I tried distracting her, but she always looked back. I finally lifted her up and walked to that spot with her and when we were right in that spot she proofed up, but didn't try to get down but instead kept staring at thin air. It really freaked me out. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shivers!!!!! check this out. so i LOVE paranormal stuff. i was waching ghost adventures...its on friday nights at 8pm with this guy zac......they were in a house trying to get voices and videos of paranormal.....so....the lady has a cat....it goes by the video camera ...3 seconds later............a black shadow CAT follows the REAL cat....it was caught on tape...and it happened 2 times on video. it was not a shadow from light. but a shadow cat. it was AMAZING to see a cat ghost!!!!!!ohhhh maybe i can find it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Giz, That is hair raising!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

it was. they get voices ALOT on that show and sometimes shadow people....but a cat...it was great. 2 different times it happened. i tried looking for it...couldnt find it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I like 'Ghost Adventures' too!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

So freaky! Yikes, I can't sleep after these kinds of shows. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not a cat story, sorry but I had to share being so similar to snowy's. When my son Jacob was a few months old I was changing his diaper on the floor in his baby room and I saw him looking past my shoulder on the left and up few feet. Very focused like there was someone there, so I looked back and we we were by ourselves. Then he started smiling and laughing. It was very eerie to me. It was just like someone was making him laugh. At this point I am really creeped out. Then whatever or whoever it was went away I guess, Jacob was just looking at me now. I will never forget that experience as long as I live.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Jetlaya67 - it sure is spooky, its the same when ET slow blinked at nobody. I was very watchful when he slow blinked once and then when he did it the 2nd time, oh wow!

gizmothecat - oh mine! cat ghost! scary.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Cats and dogs - like little babies - see and feel stuff the adults are not able to see or feel or hear. There are spirits all around us. They roam places and sometimes dwell in our houses. Some are good, some are bad. Some are just passing visitors. 

Your cat has definitely saw someone, or at least was able to locate that someone's place with its acute senses. 

Fear not. 
It happens regularly. But it is only dreadful when something awful happens.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Snowy, to me the most unusual thing about the whole encounter was that ET _liked_ whoever/whatever it was lol, as evidenced by his eye blinks. He is not usually good with anything strange from what you've said.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had similar experiences with Ellie MULTIPLE times now... the last one was two nights ago, we leave our door cracked about 6-8 inches so Ellie can come and go. Ellie was fixated on the dark door opening and was getting frightened by what she saw... whatever she saw, we couldn't see. She stayed up for hours trying to catch a glimpse of the doorway while also trying to hide. Freaked me out because she usually just falls right asleep... whatever it was had her bothered. Keep in mind this was at 1am and I'm already afraid of the dark as it is!

It seems like these freaky instances always happen when I'm home alone, or it's night time, super dark and I had just watched a horror movie... haha. I've also heard of similar freaky things with some relatives and friends babies responding to potential spirits, or whatever they may be!


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

I am sure it is a spirit. 

Let me tell you all a Fact Story. 

An acquaintance had her third child. Once, when he was crawling around the house, he stopped at the threshold of a door. He started crying and shouting. His mom came fast and tried to understand the reason of his fear, but the child would only point a finger to the threshold of the door and its vacant beyond space and mimicking a dog's bark. 

The incident kept repeating everyday and the mother grew worried. She went to a spiritual expert and told him the story. When the expert examined the boy for a long time, he told her that your boy is seeing spirits in the form of a red dog... for it is known as fact that spirits can haunt dogs and cats. 

The mother was in total denial of course for she is a very educated woman. She ignored the issue. 

Few years later, when the child was able to speak.. He started standing next to the door and saying loud and in horror: Red dog! Red Dog! 

 The family had to move from their house to make sure her child would sleep well at night without fearing dogs or whatever they were.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG FREAKY!!!!!

Like I said..I love this stuff....as long as its not happening to ME!

Ghost adventures is awesome...and zac is pretty hot


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Heather72754 said:


> Snowy, to me the most unusual thing about the whole encounter was that ET _liked_ whoever/whatever it was lol, as evidenced by his eye blinks. He is not usually good with anything strange from what you've said.


Ya, I kept wondering who that spirit was and why ET who's afraid of literally everybody, including hubby, can actually slow blinked at. Wondering if its a cat or human spirit. Do cats slow blink at each other? or its only done to human?

I personally love it when ET slow blink at me and when he slow blinked at nobody the 1st time...its just spooky and then a 2nd time... lol.



Mandy and Ellie said:


> It seems like these freaky instances always happen when I'm home alone, or it's night time, super dark and I had just watched a horror movie...


Mine happened in broad daylight. Oh well, spirits doesn't appear only at night, but from my understanding, spirits like dark places.



gurujad said:


> I am sure it is a spirit.
> 
> Few years later, when the child was able to speak.. He started standing next to the door and saying loud and in horror: Red dog! Red Dog!


Story about child seeing things. My mom told me once, that I saw a spirit at 1+year old, under a tree outside our house. I kept crying and pointed at the tree. Mom also brought me to a medium and said I saw a tree god.



gizmothecat said:


> OMG FREAKY!!!!!
> 
> Like I said..I love this stuff....as long as its not happening to ME!
> 
> Ghost adventures is awesome...and zac is pretty hot


lol....we all love to hear such thing and then scare ourselves.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I had a situation happen awhile back... before my cousin moved here with Ashes. It was just Mystery, Shadow, and I home alone one night. Mom had taken the kids to a friends house and my sis was sleeping out. I was sitting on my bed reading, with Mystery next to me and Shadow on the foot of the bed. After awhile i looked up and saw both the cats staring at the top corner near the cieling on the other side of the room. At first i figured they saw a mosquito so i looked up there but couldnt see anything. And they just kept staring and staring. I called their names but they wouldnt look away... i admit, i started getting way freaked out. Then Mystery started letting out this low growl that got louder and louder, his ears going back and tail flailing and Shadow stood up where he was crouched and started hissing. Then they both jumped and shot from the room like they were being chased. Thoroughly scared me half to death. I jumped when they jumped and ran out the room after them. Wouldnt go back in there all night long. Nor would the cats, even though their food, water, and box was all in my room. They stayed in the living room and just watched the hallway like they were waiting for something... I didnt want to stay home alone like that again for awhile. I'll never forget it. Every now and then i catch one of the cats staring at 'something' on the cieling again and when i do i usually end up picking them up and leaving the room

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, That would have had all my hair standing on end!!
I might have even beat the cats out of the door, and we know how fast cats can be!! Spooooky....


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of these are freaky!! I got a few stories 

NCL - not cat related 

When I was 3ish my parents and I lived with my grandparents. One day my grandma and mom was home and they heard me talking in the kitchen. It looked like I was talking by the stove. When they asked what I was doing I said "gamma I'm talking to your dad" it was my great grandpa who had passed years before I was born as he had cancer. I personally love the story and so wish at the time I.understood and could remember. 

NCR 
I was watching my little cousin and he came screaming from his room. He was dead asleep and said "there's a scary bad man in my room" let's just say we quickly left. The cat,the dog,me and him,lol. I thought the fish could defend themselves! Now my uncle's dog refuses to go to The basement and my cousin wouldn't sleep in his room for a long time after that. My uncle keeps his house locked tight,has a large dog, and outside security cameras. His daughter was sent to ER and when he came home to let the dog out found drawers open. He looked at outside cameras,checked doors.ans windows and the house was never broken into...talk about creepy and I'm.never there unless someone is with me! 

Cat related.

When we first got Fat Albert. He refused to go into the room we keep toys in. He would happily go in others. Our dog would be scared to go in there as well. After asking around we found out an older gentleman had passed away in that room. After awhile they would go in. None of our other animals had a problem going in there that we had after fat Albert and the dog we had. I hear noises and I just say "now.your scaring me can you please stop." I feel I'm hearing things but i want to.let them.know I'm no harm,lol. Sometimes my dogs just stare at the door way. It's freaky but neat at the same time. We have a house mate who doesn't hog the bathroom,doesn't need food,doesn't ask for money and doesn't snore....sounds like a good deal too me,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

